# Massachusetts Obedience Clubs



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi,

Cookie is about 14 months old, and we've done group classes since I got her. The last class was Advanced Obedience, and she did great, but I am now looking for what to do next with her. 

Has anyone trained at the Charles River Dog Training Club in Waltham? Charles River Dog Training Club 

Any other good training location suggestions are also welcome. We are Southwest of Boston (Westwood).

Thanks -
Brian and Cookie


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

A good place to check for a list is barkbytes.com.

Be careful about the links though. I would google the name of the club instead of clicking on them simply because the older links might be broken or lead you somewhere else.

ETA - looking at the Charles River DTC, it looks like a place I'd want to check out. They have full run throughs every week?! Wow.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for the input - I think I will check them out. The trainer description sounded very good as well. I've never been to a training club type environment, so it is a bit new to me.


----------

